# Dog Suddenly bites me for no apparent reason



## keepthyheart (Dec 10, 2013)

Our 10 month old puppy just bit me and drew blood. I have three punctures on my hand. I was petting him and he seemed happy, tail wagging. All of A sudden he growls viciously and bites down hard on my hand. Not nips, but bites it. For the past three days he has had some episodes like this where he just growled ferociously and tried to bite myself or children. He was just trying to snuggle in my lap at one moment and the next moment he bites me while I'm petting him. We all love him very much, but I'm thinking of getting rid of him. Please help!


----------



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Any chance he could of been hurt or hurt himself? If it's suddenly in the past 3 days and it's when you're touching a specific spot maybe he is sore in the area.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd rule out medical first.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I too would rule out medical. Then I'd question if that tail wag actually meant happy. Usually there are signs leading up to a bite. Maybe you've just missed them? 

Either way a dog that bites at kids with real bites that can puncture is a dog I'd get rid of. Maybe it's a bad dog or maybe you failed the dog with your training. Either way there are many stable dogs in shelters that need homes for you to keep around one that's dangerous (whatever the reason besides from medical)


----------



## cronus (Mar 29, 2014)

does sound like a medical problem, also could be a fear biter but they generally don't bite owners in this situation, in any case they need to be able to control themselves when it comes to biting, I would seek help and don't let the kids interact with him until you find out what is going on with him. 
Has he been raised as a social dog and has he had any training?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Full vet checkup since this just suddenly started happening. If that is clear, get a behaviorist or trainer experienced in aggression involved. This could be teenager with no boundaries and handler issue or something more. 

It goes without saying to keep the dog and kids seperated.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, vet check. Where would you 'get rid of him' to? A dog with bite history will be difficult to place.

Rage syndrome is not common but does occur with the breed. Rage Syndrome in Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Definitely see your vet, since this just started. Where were you petting him - ears can be a problem sometimes, but it could be anything. If he's biting you, he must be in pain somewhere.

That's how I would approach this, with my pup. But there's also the chance that your pup might have other issues going on. You said while snuggling in your lap. Are you seeing any bad behavior relating to furniture? This is easy to fix, but you have to be aware of the problem first.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I would see a vet, he could be in pain. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

keepthyheart said:


> Our *10* *month* old puppy... . He was just trying to snuggle* in my lap* at one moment...


Am I reading it right? 
A 10 month old GSD is most likely outside of the lap dog range, no?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's got a medical issue. Take him to the vet.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

alexg said:


> Am I reading it right?
> A 10 month old GSD is most likely outside of the lap dog range, no?


LOL My 3 1/2 yr old still tries to be a lap dog occasionally. We compromise, he is half lap dog for a few minutes.


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

may I ask how long after the growl was the bite?
and what part of him were you petting.
im praying for a peaceful solution.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Pretends like he wants to be petted and then suddenly bites your hand? Are you sure you don't have a cat?

Joking aside, I agree about taking him to the vet, then a behaviorist.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Where did the OP go? Hate it when someone makes 1 post and then never responds to the questions....hope all is ok!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> Where did the OP go? Hate it when someone makes 1 post and then never responds to the questions....hope all is ok!


I wonder if it was a desperation post. Where the mind is pretty much made up, but ask anyway to see if there is some magic something that would make everything ok. I don't know what to think about the puppy. I think someone needs to see the puppy do this in person to get an understanding about what is happening, and what hope there is to turn things around.


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

*Get some antibiotics*

Always, with any dog bite that punctures the skin, even if it's your own dog, you should get treated with antibiotics. I suggest giving your primary care physician a call to get some antibiotics. I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Katos_Mom said:


> Always, with any dog bite that punctures the skin, even if it's your own dog, you should get treated with antibiotics. I suggest giving your primary care physician a call to get some antibiotics. I'm sorry this happened to you.


This.

My cat bit me once, I had major swelling and major antibiotics. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Where did the OP go? Hate it when someone makes 1 post and then never responds to the questions....hope all is ok!


A troll?


----------

